# I have a few questions.



## jbear (May 6, 2010)

Hey, I'm just a freshman in high school, but I'm starting to prepare myself to become a PJ.

I'm curious what the height and weight standards are?  I'm 5'10" and 205lb.  I know I'm on the heavier side, but I used to lift weights so some of it is muscle.

Will I be at a disadvatage since I have Osgood Schlatter?  I ruined my knees last year lifting weights for the football team (the coach and everyone on the team were complete assholes, so I quit)

I'm exorcising every day between an hour to two hours. I'm doing 2-6 mile runs, Push-ups and sit-ups, and P90X (it's a bunch of workout videos for those who don't know what it is). Please tell me if that is enough?   And if there are any exorcises you would recomend doing?

I don't have much for swimming except a round 15' pool.

Also, I'm an "A" "B" student, Is that acceptable for the Air Force?
I had some other questions, but for the life of me I can't remember them right now.


----------



## pardus (May 7, 2010)

The max weight for 5' 10" in the AF is 191 lbs, you are an official fatass by AF standards.

Eat less, exercise more.
 It isn't muscle it's fat, you aren't fooling us kid.

Why does your national flag display as Welsh? You are trying to join a USA unit.


----------



## jbear (May 7, 2010)

Thanks, I'll make that my goal.

Sorry about the flag, I must have messed it up when I made the profile. It's fixed now.


----------



## EATIII (May 7, 2010)

For the AF at 70 inches is 194lbs if you are over that you get a tape test and can't exceed 20% Body fat (thats for under 30). You are a frosh so you have time to get it right, like 2 or 3 yrs (don't sweat the 11lbs) go see a recruiter and get taped.

On a side note Quiting is not an option, if and when you go threw training you will think your cadre are Assholes to. Change your attitude and keep training and you might make it!


----------



## jbear (May 7, 2010)

So basically the answer I'm getting is: stay positive, work harder.  I'm guessing the only way to get better mental toughness is to push myself harder?
Thanks again guys, I really appreciate the motivation.


----------



## Muppet (May 7, 2010)

Stay in school. Get good grades. Don't sling dope or be stupid and graduate...with honors.  Don't knock up a girl and don't hang with retards. DO listen to the people on here (the people that have BTDT) and you will be fine.

F.M.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 7, 2010)

Firemedic said:


> Stay in school. Get good grades. Don't sling dope or be stupid and graduate...with honors.  Don't knock up a girl and don't hang with retards. DO listen to the people on here (the people that have BTDT) and you will be fine.
> 
> F.M.



X2
Well said. 

I was 5' 8" and 230lbs when I joined. I got taped once every two weeks for 6 months straight. Much more of a pain in the ass than its worth especially if you have time to drop the extra pounds.

Stay on the straight and narrow...and do your best sponge impression, and you will be on the right track.


----------



## Chopstick (May 7, 2010)

My son also quit his football team in order to lose weight ..to join the Marine Corps.  He joined the Cross Country team to get in more running.  He lost around 60 lbs in less than a year and he is still losing.  He was playing Center for a few years and power lifting ect.  He changed around his whole diet and exercise routine and it really worked for him.  He took his Oath March 10th and he is in the DEP and due to go to boot camp in November.  Like the other folks said above..do well in school, stay on the straight and narrow but as a Mom I would say..dont forget you are still a kid.  Enjoy your HS years too.  Best of Luck to you as well!


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2010)

Honestly, 4 years out from enlisting in any capacity? Lose the weight, develop a sound PT base and regimen, stay out of trouble, read all of the history and current events that you can (I wouldn't even worry about medical stuff), and then try to tighten your shot group two years from now. A LOT can change in your life in the next 2 years, much less 4. Incorporate swimming into your PT scheme and then worry about asking the PJs what to do next when you are about 18-24 months out. FWIW, I'd give the same advice to anyone regardless of their intended path in the military. You're just too far away from it to worry about it right now.

Good luck.


----------



## jbear (May 7, 2010)

I was afraid I was going to hear that.  I was mostly trying to figure out if I was on the right track. I realize my interests could go else where, but right now if I suddenly didn't want to join the AF I'd be completly lost on what I want to do in life.

But none the less I'm still going keep making goals for myself to improve my Physical fitness, and academics.


----------



## AWP (May 7, 2010)

I'm not trying to crap you or your dreams, I've just seen it a bunch myself (and lived it). People simply change or situations change or bad luck comes your way or whatever.....no point in sweating it now. 4 years at your age is a freaking lifetime, don't worry about it now.


----------



## Scotth (May 8, 2010)

jbear said:


> I was afraid I was going to hear that. I was mostly trying to figure out if I was on the right track. I realize my interests could go else where, but right now if I suddenly didn't want to join the AF I'd be completely lost on what I want to do in life.
> 
> But none the less I'm still going keep making goals for myself to improve my Physical fitness, and academics.


 
Don't get down and always stay positive. There nothing wrong with thinking long term. For a kid your age that great to see. On a rifle range there a pop-up targets starting at 25m meters from your position and going out to 400m and everything in between. A lot of advice on this board you will here people say focus on your 25m target. That is your closest target and what is immediately in front of you. Hit your first target and build from there. 

At your age your 25m target is your grades in school. School is the building block you will use for everything else in life including college or the military. How you do in school in the military can greatly effect your career as well because learning is a never ending process. Your grades are pretty good already but there is always room for improvement. If you want to work on that mental toughness and that "can do" military attitude, then do it in school. In the classes that your getting B's in make that personal commitment to nobody but yourself that this quarter or semester I'm not getting a B I'm doing whatever work is necessary for getting an A and go out an achieve that goal. Developing that kind of attitude and more importantly focusing and achieving the goals is the kind of attitude that will serve you well in the military and your life as a whole.

Work of the physical stuff but don't stress it will come and don't put yourself in bad situations with people or drugs and alcohol. Focus on today and changes the things you can change and things will work out. Good Luck.


----------



## jbear (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, it's funny how I'm getting more support from a group of people I've never met before compared to my friends who crack jokes all the time.  

I talked to a guy on an airsoft team I'm with a couple months ago, he advised me to go to college first and take OCS before joining the AF.  I can't remember the conversation very well. 
Would it increase my chances of becoming a PJ if I joined as an officer?  If it does could you explain a little how it works.


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2010)

PJ's aren't officers.....The AF has a CRO (you can Google it) who manages PJ's and the like.

Since this is moving away from AFSOC into more of a general military-type thread I'm going to pull it out of here and place it somewhere else.


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2010)

jbear said:


> Thanks, it's funny how I'm getting more support from a group of people I've never met before compared to my friends who crack jokes all the time.
> 
> I talked to a guy on an airsoft team I'm with a couple months ago, he advised me to go to college first and take OCS before joining the AF.  I can't remember the conversation very well.
> Would it increase my chances of becoming a PJ if I joined as an officer?  If it does could you explain a little how it works.



Here's the deal:
1. Is the guy on your airsoft team prior military and if so what did he do and where did he do it? If he isn't, then why in the hell would you listen to him? You think I'd ask Hugh Laurie what it's like to be a doctor when he only plays one on TV?
2. College vs. enlistment first: Depends on your motivation, finances, maturity....some guys will admit that without enlisting first that college would not have worked out for them; being enlisted gave them the focus and maturity to finish it. Others will tel you that college will always be there and if you plan on making the military a career then it is better to have a degree when you enlist. Honestly, it is a glass half-empty, glass half-full argument to me with no right or wrong answer.
3. The board can be hard on wannabes, but we also recognize that you guys are the future. We won't hold your hands, but we'll give you a flashlight.


----------



## jbear (May 9, 2010)

Well, the coversation was a few months ago and my memory is nothing to be proud of...so I could be way off on that, and he may have been talking about other branches of the military.   He used to be in the AF but I have no idea what he did.

And just so I get all my marbles in order....To be a PJ means the only option is to enlist?


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2010)

jbear said:


> And just so I get all my marbles in order....To be a PJ means the only option is to enlist?



Correct.


----------

